# Hillary Clinton did not leave a tip at the Chipotle restaurant



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...lary-clinton-didn-t-leave-anything-in-tip-jar


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

"The change from the meal totaled less than a dollar, but it was pocketed rather than deposited in the tip jar"


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Who tips at a fast food restaurant??

I mean really... do you tip at starbucks too? After buying your $7 whatever? For the 30 second interaction with the guy who earns over minimum wage?

I hate the fact that the tip jar has started popping up everywhere. Here's an idea... if you work such a shitty job that you have to beg for tips, try finding a better paying job. 

g

ps. Yes, I tip at sit down restaurants, usually at least 20%. Servers get paid less than minimum wage, and rely on tips as part of their compensation. And they are dedicated to you for the duration of your stay.

pps. Yes, I support tipping Uber drivers, and I do tip my drivers if the service is good (clean car, safe ride, good attitude, not blasting rap music the entire trip.) There have been so many new drivers in the past few months that many refuse the tips. As a driver, I always accept (the occasional) tip and thank them for it.

ppps. Yes, the Uber rates in many cities suck. Yes, I believe the rates should be reasonable and/or tipping should be allowed through the app. I'm not an Uber hater, but if you aren't making what you feel is decent money (or you can't work the system to make better $/hr), maybe the job isn't for you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

So, the other lady paid the bill and didn't leave a tip and Hillary Clinton is singled out?

Why is this even an issue? I would fire that manager (or who ever reviewed that tape and commented on it).

Mind your own business.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

gaj said:


> Who tips at a fast food restaurant??
> 
> I mean really... do you tip at starbucks too? After buying your $7 whatever? For the 30 second interaction with the guy who earns over minimum wage?
> 
> ...


Who are you to say that one job is deserving of tips, and the other is not. Tipping exists because of income inequality.


----------



## Paxocalifragilistic (Apr 14, 2015)

Why would you tip at a walk up counter restaurant? Do you tip at Mc Donald's?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Danikjan said:


> Who are you to say that one job is deserving of tips, and the other is not. Tipping exists because of income inequality.


A normal person....? Yea, one job sucks more than another. It is life. 
No one should tip at a fast food joint. It is not really a restaurant, and you don't actually get service other than what is expected. 
I waited tables in a Chinese restaurant while in school, and I worked my butt off for tips. Slinging a burger, burrito, or coffee, doesn't rate. Not at all.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

RockinEZ It's that mindset that people don't tip Uber. Sure uber did it's part to help, but people see us as fast food workers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

gaj said:


> I mean really... do you tip at starbucks too? After buying your $7 whatever?


I don't go to Starbucks. Can't see any point in paying $4 for a coffee that costs $1.50 at Seven 11 and tastes better.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Why would you tip at a walk up counter restaurant? Do you tip at Mc Donald's?


Depends. I was in a hotel bathroom mid-shift washing my hands. The guy mopping the floor looked up, smiled and said "good evening sir". The guy was mopping up piss probably for minimum wage and still was able to be pleasant and courteous. I said good evening back and gave him the $5 tip that an Uber pax had given me earlier in the night.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I don't go to Starbucks. Can't see any point in paying $4 for a coffee that costs $1.50 at Seven 11 and tastes better.


 _*EXCELLENT*_ post.

I am not surprised that Hitlery would not tip. Everyone knows what a [four letter derogatory term for "female genitalia" that starts with "c"] she is.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And that c**t is going to be our next President. 

Canada here I come lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Canada here I come lol


Canada has become a Nanny State faster than the US of A has. Still, the last time that I was there, in French Canada, at least, many people ignore that Nanny State stuff. Back then, at least, you could see fifty people standing in front of a DEFENCE DE FUMER sign while smoking. I do not know if that still happens.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> "The change from the meal totaled less than a dollar, but it was pocketed rather than deposited in the tip jar"


^^^
So... what you're saying is that she couldn't have reached into her old lady type change purse that has the moths flying out of it to reach in and pull out some coins? 
We vote for "Change", but a different kind of change... the kind that you can spend. 
What if the change was only a penny? 
Their foundation is worth Billion$ from donations from the Saudis and people like Stephanopolous and she can't find it in her nature to give a lousy Buck?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Depends. I was in a hotel bathroom mid-shift washing my hands. The guy mopping the floor looked up, smiled and said "good evening sir". The guy was mopping up piss probably for minimum wage and still was able to be pleasant and courteous. I said good evening back and gave him the $5 tip that an Uber pax had given me earlier in the night.


^^^
He's not working for minimum wage if he's a member of the SEIU.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _*EXCELLENT*_ post.
> 
> I am not surprised that Hitlery would not tip. Everyone knows what a [four letter derogatory term for "female genitalia" that starts with "c"] she is.


Show some balls if you want to call Hillary a ****, spell it out! Does your Mom know you use words like that about people you don't know? Why don't you go upstairs and ask her.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> RockinEZ It's that mindset that people don't tip Uber. Sure uber did it's part to help, but people see us as fast food workers.


^^^
Not even. 
Fast food workers don't take the kind of flack that drivers do from pax. 
I was talking to a cab driver the other day and the passenger got in and said "Ewwww, a Prius". 
If those entitled snobs want a better car, then call my company and I'll show up for $60. bux for the hour in a new CTS.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Chipolte (the company) is a big supporter of Mrs. Clinton. She failed miserably in supporting the "little guy" in my opinion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Show some balls if you want to call Hillary a ****, spell it out! Does your Mom know you use words like that about people you don't know? Why don't you go upstairs and ask her.


Does _your_ Mama know that you post stuff like that to people whom you do not know? Why don't you just mosey from your Ubermobile over to *his* double-wide and ask *him? *Oh, and change out of your PJs before you get out of that car. At least put on the same clothes that you had on yesterday. You still have two days before you take them to the laundromat, correct?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does _your_ Mama know that you post stuff like that to people whom you do not know? Why don't you just mosey from your Ubermobile over to *his* double-wide and ask *him? *Oh, and change out of your PJs before you get out of that car. At least put on the same clothes that you had on yesterday. You still have two days before you take them to the laundromat, correct?


My Mom is dead. I find from experience men who talk about women using the word ***** and **** usually don't have any women of consequence in their life. Or at least none that stick around. And likely have been divorced at least once if married ever. Those who talk or infer gay shit, like you often don't have the courage to come out of the closet. Go ahead, you will be happier.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you do not want remarks made about your mother, do not make them about other people's mothers. You _bought_ that one, Jack.

If you read any amount of my posts, you would know that I use any sort of foul word only in extreme cases. Thus I do not make a habit of using misogynistic terms. This might suggest to any rational person that I consider the subject of my abuse an extreme case. Perhaps reason is beyond your capabilities, there, Jethro.

You use of "usually" destroys any support for your inference about women in my life, or lack thereof. As even you must admit that you do not know me, you really must admit that you know nothing about what women may or may not be in my life. _*CRASH*_ goes _that_ chariot.

As for the "gay [four letter word for solid waste from a living body]", sometimes _ya' jus' gotta'_ stoop to someone's level to show him that two can play that game.

When you know a little more about me, perhaps you can make statements about my life or situation. Until that day comes, kindly allow me to paraphrase/update an old saw "Sometimes it is better to keep your hands in your pockets and be thought a fool than to put the fingers thereon to the keyboard and remove all doubt".


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey on "South Park" a nuke sniffing dog found a snuke in Hillary's snatch. Look up "Snuke in Hillary's Snatch" on Google..... Lots of posts. 

The Clinton's as well as the other people that run for President haven't personally used cash in years. Clinton has a team that takes care of the bill and the tip. Hillary doesn't do money, unless it is in the form of a donation to her campaign. 

Remember when GHW Bush first saw a scanner at a grocery store? He had no idea there were scanners in grocery stores...... Guys like GHW Bush don't go to the store, or handle money on a personal basis.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^Did it not once happen that Ol' Rappin' Ron Reagan went into an Icky-D's, ordered something, and he actually did manage to find a twenty in his pocket to pay for it? I seem to recall the Fourth Estate's making a big deal of that.


----------

